# Northern Zone Shoot, TNGirl's pictures



## Jake Allen (May 24, 2010)

Tomi does such a great job getting folks to stand in a group, and smile. Good pictures!
What a fine weekend. Alot of wonderful folks.
The first of several:


----------



## Jake Allen (May 24, 2010)

second batch


----------



## Jake Allen (May 24, 2010)

number three


----------



## Jake Allen (May 24, 2010)

round four


----------



## Jake Allen (May 24, 2010)

five


----------



## Jake Allen (May 24, 2010)

batch six


----------



## Jake Allen (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the memories. 

A nice bow tree:
(right to left)
BigJim Buffalo Bow
66" Apex Predator
Apex Predator "Bloody Marsh" 
Brandon's Bow (?)


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 24, 2010)

great pics!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 24, 2010)

Great pictures! We had a great time and it was great to see so many kids out there!


----------



## Elbow (May 24, 2010)

One thing I notice there are more and more children getting into this archery thing! That is great!

As always Tomi, your pictures are filled with laughter and animation!
El


----------



## BkBigkid (May 24, 2010)

Great Pics Tomi, Thanks for posting Jeff. 

I wished I would have made it. so many shoots so little Vacation time.  Enjoy the pics and Hoping i can make the June shoot in Gainesville.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 24, 2010)

The best part is seeing all the kids shooting!


----------



## hogdgz (May 24, 2010)

Looks like yall had a blast!!!


----------



## Dennis (May 24, 2010)

Once again tomi you did great getting all those shots of the kids but why do you keep showing my ugly mug, you know that's going to tear up your camera


----------



## Badddwithabow (May 24, 2010)

lol My bow is a Hitman Custom longbow feller makes them over on AT. awesome pics miss tomi.... hey jeff do you have that pic of me and landon at the bear? if you don't mind i'd love to have it...


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 24, 2010)

Great pics Tomi!


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 24, 2010)

Great pics, it looked like a lot of fun


----------



## TNGIRL (May 24, 2010)

Dennis, I'm in Cleveland, and Jeff is in Powder Springs.....I have no control over the pics he posts!!!! Obviously Jeff saw something wonderful in the shot of you!!! Just like he did in the one with Roger and Gene making funny faces at me!!!!!!! snot my fault guys!!!!!
But Jeff did a great job with my pics!!! Thanks So much for your working magic!!!!


----------



## jeremiah lee collis (May 24, 2010)

I had a great time sunday also,I shot most of the day with tomi and jake,two great people to hang out with.I also done some flint napping with dan,i still got alot to learn there.I cant wait to see everyone again.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 24, 2010)

Badddwithabow said:


> lol My bow is a Hitman Custom longbow feller makes them over on AT. awesome pics miss tomi.... hey jeff do you have that pic of me and landon at the bear? if you don't mind i'd love to have it...



Yep! I forgot that masterpiece, of Landon. 
Sorry about that.


----------



## gurn (May 24, 2010)

Love to see them kids shootin. Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## dutchman (May 25, 2010)

Y'all didn't have to put that one of Roger and me in here, you know...


----------



## TNGIRL (May 25, 2010)

dutchman said:


> Y'all didn't have to put that one of Roger and me in here, you know...



I told Dennis the same thing......ya gonna hafta look at a tall drink of water for responsibility of the posting!!!! 
He's got the memory cards in GA and I'm in TN!!!!! But they is kinda cute!!!!! But I hear tell he can be kinda onery and edgey when he wants to be so....
Shoot, he didn't even post the really good one of us together!!! What does that tell ya but he don't want anyone to see it!!!!!!


----------



## gordylew (May 25, 2010)

Great pics, looks like yall had a good shoot. Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Gordief (May 25, 2010)

great pics...cept i need to loose a few lbs.

dutchman looks funny in that one pic, and his scorecard
did too...30 targets and no misses.

                    congratulations gene, thats great shooting.


----------



## gregg dudley (May 25, 2010)

Great pics, Tomi!  Wish I could have made it up there.  It would have sure beat supervising the 8th grade dance!


----------



## dutchman (May 26, 2010)

Gordief said:


> great pics...cept i need to loose a few lbs.
> 
> dutchman looks funny in that one pic, and his scorecard
> did too...30 targets and no misses.
> ...



Thanks, Gordo, but you still beat me by 5 points...Congratulations on your 1st place score!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (May 26, 2010)

Great pictures everyone. Really wanted to be there, but could not make it. Looks like a blast.
Clay


----------



## boneboy96 (May 26, 2010)

looks like a great time was had by all!


----------



## TGUN (May 26, 2010)

Sorry I missed it, looks like it was a great shoot and great weather. Hope to meet some of you at the Howard Hill.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 26, 2010)

TGUN said:


> Sorry I missed it, looks like it was a great shoot and great weather. Hope to meet some of you at the Howard Hill.



When you see me, you better come and talk to me OK???? I'll be the short gal talking!!!!!We'll be there Friday and Saturday. Then high tail it to NGT shoot on Sunday!!!!!


----------



## rapid fire (May 27, 2010)

Sure hate I missed this one, but Jana was working and I wasn't about to brave bringing the twins and a 3 year old.  I know there is no way I could have talked some of you ladies into holding the babies while I shot   Maybe next year.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 27, 2010)

Looks like a great time!  Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 27, 2010)

rapid fire said:


> Sure hate I missed this one, but Jana was working and I wasn't about to brave bringing the twins and a 3 year old.  I know there is no way I could have talked some of you ladies into holding the babies while I shot   Maybe next year.



Oh My Goodness Mark.....you'd have had volunteers all day!!! (you know I do come from the volunteer state don'tchuknow!!!!!!)
Marty, sure enjoy shooting that bow you made that Jeff lets me shoot!!!!!


----------

